# Review: Martell 225mm Gyuto in CPM-154



## NameAlreadyTaken (Jul 19, 2021)

DISCLAIMER: I’m a relative noobie, just a home cook, not a professional chef, so take my thoughts / opinions with a grain of salt.

I’ve recently taken the plunge and ordered a custom from Dave Martell, and I wanted to take the time to write up a review of the knife, and my experience to effectively capture the things that I wish I had have known before starting this process.

So let’s dive in.

The specs (thanks to @ModRQC for the awesome table):

MAKERDave Martell of Martell KnivesTYPE & LENGTHGyuto 225mmSTEEL & BLADEMono CPM-154FINISHScotch-brite beltWEIGHT / BALANCE232g / +20 (at the pinch point)HANDLE MATERIALWa handle – Liquorice Poly Acrylic handle with G10 FerruleTOTAL LENGTH363​BLADE LENGTH230​EDGE LENGTH222​HEIGHT AT HEEL57​HEIGHT AT MID BLADE41​HEIGHT 35mm TO TIP32​SPINETHICKNESSHEEL2.7​MID BLADE2.7​35mm TO TIP1.9​10mm TO TIP1.2​EDGE THICKNESS@ 10 / 5 / 1mm overHEEL + 10mm1.2 / 0.7 / 0.2MID BLADE1 / 0.6 / 0.135mm TO TIP0.9 / 0.4 / 0.1TIP0.7 / 0.4 / < 0.1
* Note that my measurements are approximate with the calipers and tape measures that I've got. Also, apologies in advance for my poor photo quality.....

*Profile:*
8 weeks in and I’m really enjoying the flatter profile of this gyuto. It’s really a great compromise for the push cutter like myself, as the back half of the knife is good enough for push cutting like my nakiri, and the front tip is still thin enough for dicing tomatoes, etc.









*Grind:*
So this is a wide bevel grind that Dave has blended in so that it’s hard to notice without the light. I’ve tried to capture it in a photo below in the light to show the grind.





Nice subtle convexing on the blade.






*Fit and finish:*
Top quality finish. Rounded spine and one of the nicest rounded choils I’ve ever used. Quality out of the box edge too that was still razor sharp after being shipped to the other side of the earth by notoriously rough posties (Aus Post is not the most careful with fragile items).




Apologies for that photo being slightly off centre which kind of makes it look like the rolls to the left, which I can assure you it does not.

*Size:*
This is a tall 225mm gyuto, and 8 weeks of use in, I’m really enjoying the extra height. While I read @Kippington’s thoughts about bench height / board height / cutting surface height a while back (see: Rambling thoughts on gyuto profiles), I wasn’t really sure that I would be able to notice such a difference over my other 49mm knife. I’m happy to report, as a taller gent, the extra blade height changes the angles a bit, enough for it to be more comfortable on the wrist, and unsurprisingly, @Kippington was completely right. The 225mm is a good size for a home cook like myself where I’d lose too much to a pinch grip on a 210mm, and I’m enjoying the extra length.

*Weight:*
It’s not laser and has a decent weight given the size and height of the blade. It doesn’t “feel” heavy in the hand, but then again, I’m not used to using lasers so others might beg to differ. Balance point just at the pinch point which is great.





*Handle:*
The handle is just excellent, but then again, I should really have expected as much. I chose the acrylic to be more of a low maintenance option. What surprised me was that it wasn’t at all slippery, despite the smooth polish. It also feels solid, which I’ve tried to work out why I think that; it’s not the weight of the handle per se that makes it feel solid, it’s not even the girth of the handle which is roughly the same as my other nakiri; I think it’s actually the solid attachment of the handle to the blade. It’s also the truest, straightest aligned handle that I’ve ever used, which probably also contributes. It’s subtle, but that all combines to make the gyuto feel solid and responsive.

*Ordering Experience:*
The ordering experience in the middle of a pandemic was actually really great. I had great interaction with Dave over e-mail and there was a bit of backwards and forwards just finalising some details of what it was I was after. Given I was a bit of a noobie, I wasn’t really sure exactly what I was after, but I soon relaxed and trusted Dave’s superior experience.

*Overall:*
I think there have been a few other Martell knife owners on here that have described these as great all rounder knives, and that’s certainly been my experience. No one single task is it’s strength, it’s above average across everything that I’ve cut so far. This is such an all-rounder it’s become my unofficial one and done knife, and it’s been able to cut anything that I’ve thrown at it. I say unofficial, because Dave willing, it won’t be my last Martell knife. 


P.S. I'd be really interested in hearing from any other Martell knife owners about their experience with their Martell knives over the years, so hit me up.
P.P.S. Please let me know if I've missed any important information in my first ever review.

Thanks for reading!

(Edited: fixed typo)


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken (Jul 19, 2021)

Should have also included the link to Dave's far superior photos: Gallery- Martell Knives


----------



## Jville (Jul 21, 2021)

Great write up!


----------



## friz (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks for the review mate, awesome infos right there.


----------



## Pointless1 (Jul 21, 2021)

I just got and used the 52100 240 from the same batch. Have to say I’m hugely happy with the purchase. Looks nice, feels good in the hand, great balance, tip is thin enough to do finer work while not feeling flimsy…

Best part is just how the package comes together and just feels “right”. Oh and the steel is toothy and it’s Dave sharp.


----------

